# Cleaned up the 79 spitfire 5



## NickM (Dec 18, 2020)

Just got this off the original owner but it was dirty and had a few incorrect parts.  I sold the rear araya rim with the drum and got all the correct parts and cleaned it up.
Cleaned up to be a perfect rider.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 20, 2020)

That came out GREAT! Nice work on a sharp looking bike.


----------



## NickM (Dec 20, 2020)

Thank you!  It’s getting a new shifter cable and then my wife will cruiser her around


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 23, 2020)

Are you putting posi-tron shifting parts back on , or going more modern?


----------



## Maxacceleration (Dec 23, 2020)

Nice clean up. The Schwinn red always looks good. I seem to be stuck on red bikes myself.


----------



## NickM (Dec 24, 2020)

bikebozo said:


> Are you putting posi-tron shifting parts back on , or going more modern?



I like to keep them all stock.  I just had an original grey positron put on yesterday.  She’s back in the road


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 24, 2020)

Where can I buy a positron cable for a 5 speed man's


----------



## NickM (Dec 24, 2020)

bikebozo said:


> Where can I buy a positron cable for a 5 speed man's



Felix bike shop in Gardena Ca


----------

